# New baby goat pics....



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

My maiden goat had her first baby.... only one doeling, but she has a lovely udder. This is a registered Nigerian. She's so tiny and cute as a button.

For sale at $350

Sire: Tiny Tales Rumpelstiltskin 


S: KIZZI’S KUTIES DIEGO VG
D: TINY TALES CLEMENTINE
SS: FLAT ROCKS ROCKY
SD: MCH JVJ FOX MARTHA’S INDICTMENT
DS: MCH TINY TALES PAUL BUNYON VG
DD: TINY TALES CALAMITY JAN
Dam: Gerber Hill Kaarina


S: GERBER HILL WOLFGANG THE WILD
D: GERBER HILL HELGA VON HOFMANN
SS: KIZZI'S KUTIES FRANKIE THE BOLD
SD: GERBER HILL ELSA VON HOFFMAN
DS: IRONHORSE FARMS STRETCH LIMO
DD: JVJ PTO NEWTON'S DOT-TEE


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh she is soooo stinking cute! What lovely markings! If only you were closer!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww, so cute!!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Cute!!!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Love the last pic the best.....I really miss my goat!! Two stray dogs attacked and killed her, then went after my brother-in-law. :-( 

Your baby is a doll


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks guys... she's a real doll. I'm really falling in love with these mini goats.

DressageDreamer.. sorry to hear about your goat. Those stray dogs can be a real nuisance. Someone I know lost almost two dozen alpacas to feral dogs. The dogs just tore them apart. Sad thing is she had complained about them quite a few times already.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh that is awful. Please keep us updated on your baby....sure is a cutie!


----------

